# home or groomer?



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

Do you take your dog to a groomer or do everything from home?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I do everything from home. From brushing,bathing,brushing teeth, and everything else. It's alot of work but, you can really bond with your dog that way.Expesally brushing you can really bond with your dog. You get alittle messy but, it's worth it for me.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

We do everything ourselves as well. They are labs so they don't need hair cuts. They shed enough hehe. I cut their nails myself. It is so funny because Shadow will lay right on her back and is eager for me to cut her nails. Sadie is a little more of a challenge but I get it done no problem. They have black nails and the quicks are black so I need to be really careful when I do it. I have never cut one of their quicks thank goodness. I clean their ears too. They love to swim and they have those ears that don't let the insides of their ears breathe very well. So I have to get in there and clean them really good. Sadie loves to be brushed and she even lets up vacuum her. Shadow is not a fan of the vacuum cleaner at all.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

hehe- my inside dog flip ( shes a lab ) is scard of the vaccum


----------



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We bathe him at home, but when it comes to trimming his claws, I take him to the vet for that. I would freak out if I accidently cut to much off and he started to bleed! It's not that expensive. Our vet only charges us $10!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats pretty good. I have never cut my dog's nails before.We go for so many walks on the road that it files them down.


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

I take him to a groomer. I just went and picked him up about two hours ago. I prefer taking him there because its alot easier for me, and they do a really good job. Its also a pretty fair price for all of it.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Simple brushing I do at home. It's easy. I take Emily to the groomer for her bath, clipping, and nails. Also easier. I know it is probably less expensive to do all her grooming at home, but she's a pretty big dog and my time is worth something too. Besides, the groomer is set up for it, the groomer is used to doing it, and I'll go less crazy to take Emily there.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think being a groomer would be a fun job.


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I do everything at home - she doesn't like strangers. Sometimes she really likes it when I brush her though. She really likes it when I vacuum her. I know that sounds weird, but it must feel good or something.


----------



## Ricky's-Mom (Apr 23, 2006)

For the two months we've had him, we have done everything for Ricky at home. But at four months and almost 40 pounds, I am realistic enough to realize that some day he won't fit into the tub easily anymore and plan to take him to the groomer for baths. He has short hair so I think we can continue to do the rest at home.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

I bathed my dog in the tub. He was only ten pounds, though. He hated it, but we managed. I don't think I could have had the same disagreement with a large dog and won. 

Even when I was growing up we bathed our Fritz in the tub. I don't think there were as many groomers in the 60s, but it's not that difficult, is it? Do other dogs hate it as much as my Porky?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah my dog HATES taking showers, but he will go out and play in huge puddles and get soaking wet and dirty though. He's such an odd dog.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*Snowbird* I know how you feel about cutting too much. I did once and I felt so bad. He forgave me real quick though. He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

Ricky's-Mom said:


> For the two months we've had him, we have done everything for Ricky at home. But at four months and almost 40 pounds, I am realistic enough to realize that some day he won't fit into the tub easily anymore and plan to take him to the groomer for baths. He has short hair so I think we can continue to do the rest at home.


so??? do it at home


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

retriever crazy said:


> hehe- my inside dog flip ( shes a lab ) is scard of the vaccum


One of my labs, Mocha is scared of the vaccuum too! 

We do everything ourselves. We bathe them, brush them, treat them for flees, clean their ears, trim their nails, brush their teeth,and whatever else a groomer would do. (I'm not sure since I've never taken a dog there ) But I wish a groomer would treat them for flees, clean their ears, trim their nails, and brush their teeth because neither of my dogs like to have that done to them. They run away whenever I try and do any of this to them. But they don't mind baths or being brushed.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

We do all our grooming at home since there isn't much to do but clip nails and run a brush through.

Darcy


----------



## Lady_Jedi (Jul 11, 2006)

We used to take Beau to the groomers at PetSmart to be shaved during the summer and to have his nails trimmed. Most of the time, if he needs a bath we do that at home. Except around the holidays-then there is never enough time. Te last time we have him shaved, we used a service called Aussie Pet Mobile Grooming. They sent a groomer out to our house (after 5pm) and he was done in an hour.  It was a little more expensive, but considering all the time, gas and effort it usually took to get him to PetSmart (and keep him in the building once he realized what we were there for), it was worth it.


----------



## goldenleo (Jul 18, 2006)

do you know if it's ok to cut a golden retrievers hair because it is so hot i feel he is suffering with that big hairy coat he has.

i do everything myself


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Yeah it is ok, but watch the skin so it doesn't sunburn


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I do it all from home, but I would like to take them to the groomer sometime. Just don't have the money for it.


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

I have had shelties for 16 years and have always done my grooming at home. Granted they only weigh around 25 pounds and are easy to handle. But they do pose a problem with the double coat. They are bathed blow dried raked brushed and clipped at home. 
I do not clip or shave my shelties in the summer months (other than the necessary sanitary clip on the bumm) The hair is there to protect their sensitive skin not only from the sun's rays but also from fleas mosquitos and biting flies. They will not over heat in their fur coats if given adequate shade and water when outside and are allowed to enjoy a fan or air conditioning in the house.


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*pet groomer*

If any of you need help finding what blades to use brushs ext let me no i can help . I groom dogs for a living its my passion always willing to help a fellow dog lover .


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a question groomertabby... I don't mind taking my mini schnauzer Elsa to the groomer because they do a wonderful job, and I certainly feel like they earn their wage. However, in days when I need to budget my funds more wisely, I look at Elsa and think...I could groom her, what's so hard about being diligent with a set of clippers? But I must admit, it seems a lot more challenging than it looks. And it's not like I can practice everyday...I only have one dog. Do you think it's worth the risk to groom my schnauzer at home? Or should I leave it to the pros?


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*at home grooming*

Well I have to say there is alot more to it than it looks . Its alot of scissor work with the straights and the thining shears and the clipers . You would need to invest in the equipment and take the time to learn how to use it properly and how to take care of the equipment so it lasts you a while . In the long run it can save you money but you would need to fork over a far amount of cash to start . I do have many people who come into me with there pet all choped up and say it looks alot easyer than it is . So could you do it yes and you could learn to do it well it just takes time and money to learn .. 

Good luck to you . tabby


----------



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

I dont use a groomer. I just think its a waste of time paying somebody one hundred dollers just to make my dog look the same as she would if i did it. But anyway that my opinon. My Diva (In both my avatar and siggy) is not good with clipping nails so i just do it myself and she does A Lot better.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My guys don't need to be clipped, and I'll never own a breed that needs to be taken to the groomer.

My guys get their baths/nails clipped/brushed and sprayed at home. Both of their coats, are easily managed.


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

retriever crazy said:


> i think being a groomer would be a fun job.


I love it. 

I think it all depends on the personal situation. 
If I had a small dog like a chihuahua or something I would probably do it at home. I take my little doggies with me to work. Its conveneient for me and they like being in the groomshop with all the other doggies. 

I know a few people who have full coated shih tzus and do their grooming at home. However that is ALOT of work. And they ahve the time to put into that. Alot of people are busy with work, children, school, etc and don't have time ti groom their dogs.


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm doing everything at home now that I know what a good girl Ophelia is for her bath and primping time! She jumped right into the tub last night and even sat still for her manicure


----------



## Dotmeister (Sep 26, 2006)

My oldest dog, Jewel, who's a black mini schnauzer and will be 10 in November, goes to the groomer about every couple months. If she happens to get extremely dirty between groomings, then we wash her (usually end up washing her a couple times anyway). Molly, our jack/rat terrier mix doesn't go the groomers. She doesn't need it. LOL So she just gets bathed by my hubby or I. We have two black mini schnauzer pups as well (brother and sister - Hutch and Rena). They haven't gotten their first grooming yet, but probably will sometime next month. They get bathed by us every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Natural Groomer (Oct 7, 2006)

You are so right, grooming is the best job ever and alot of fun, it's so satisfying to get the thank you's and the appreciation that animals give without hesitation. It is a real easy way to form a bond with an animal, I know i have a lot of dogs that i look forward to coming in and they look forward to seeing me, they really do know that you are there to make them feel better. Althought labs do need baths occasionally. I have one and even though he swims and everything in ther summer i still bath him a few times a year and he is filthy and full of dead skin and dirt


----------



## puppy girl (Oct 1, 2006)

well, I have a groomer who comes to my house and does the work in my bathroom.


----------



## jerseyguy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Diy*

I like to do it myself. It's obviously cheaper with proper instruction. I found this great site that has free video demonstrations. So it makes it much easier to DIY.


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

Both since I'm a Pet Grooming Salon Manager!lol


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

I took my min-Schnauzer to groomer about 3-4 times/year and did it myself the rest of the time. After she became diabetic going was just to stressful and exhausting, so I did it myself. Head and ears, one day, body and belly, another, and legs, feet and nails and bath another. 

I haven't had the Shih Tzu's that long, but their coats were butchered! So both are growing out. Max has been groomed professionally twice. I have plenty of time to groom them both, but don't have the knowledge. Virginia


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

retriever crazy said:


> i think being a groomer would be a fun job.


Hmmn...sometimes yes, sometimes no.
I ran a dog grooming business for several yrs. two things eventually burned me out, it's very physically taxing work esp. if it's a dog who'd really prefer to bite you as look at you. Also, the owner is so much more the client than the dog. I was the only groomer around us who had a clue what hand scissoring and hand stripping were and how to do them. It was often difficult explaining to owner of a westie (let's say) that had a baby soft coat that her coat wasn't ideal for handstripping at the age of 3 when we'd been clipping it all along UGH!! Now on the flip side there were dogs who i adored who made my day when they came in. I used to groom a beautiful apricot standard poodle who started coming to me when she was 8 wks. old. I was her only groomer and she always had her feet and face shaved and a full hand scissored puppy cut!! She was a doll!!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I groom mine at home. I have a male Malti-poo that has the poodle coat and I keep him short with #3 blade and I keep my female shih-tzu long. She is a stinker though. I do "sanitary trim" on her with a #10 blade and the pads of her feet and she really is squirmy but I eventually get it. My little malti-poo just sits like a little angel.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I prefer the groomer. My dog needs to get the hair pulled out of his ears and I could never do that to him. Plus all his nails are black except for one and I just know that I would mess up and make him scared of nail clippings because I don't have a steady hand and would probably cut to far down. I do bathing and brushing at home and the rest is for the groomer every couple of months.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

It really depends on your dog. If you have a lab or pug or something short haired like that you can just bathe them at home and its no big deal. however, if you have a standard poodle, portugese water dog, airdale, etc., the groomer would be the best. you can groom dogs like that at home but they are very involved. alot of scissoring and thining shears and some even require hand stripping.

Somethings just wont come out the same at home. most groomers use pressure dryers that can dry a dog in 10-15 minutes and it has a huge impact on how the coat looks at the end. It also allows the groomer to see right down to the dogs skin and discover hidden skin problems or infections. the dryers also get all that loose shedding hair out. 

Grooming can get very expensive (in the new england area). A bath dog will usually run you anywhere from $25(pug)-$50(golden retriever). A small dog hair cut will run 45(shihtzu)-55(bichon). A large strip 50(lab)-65(samoyed). and a large envolved cut 75(airdale)-150(standard poodle). and a ton of other things can make prices go up. like de-matting, special shampoos, de-shedding, the dogs tempermant, etc. I've had dog like newfeys and poodles leave my store cost $250-$275! just from hours of dematting. but as long as you dont let your dog turn into bob marley it would never cost you that much. 

anyways, i have to stop rambling. hope this helps


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

We do it all at home except nail trimming. They too have mostly black nails and I'd rather they hate the vet than me if a mistake is made. Both mine love to be brushed and baths. While I am bathing one the other puts her paws on the side of the tub as saying hurry up I want my turn - strange girls.


----------



## lostnola (Apr 24, 2007)

all my babies are done at home being short haired for the most part it is simpler. lafitte and nawlins tolerate their baths but sienna fights it anty suggestions to take the fear away and make it funner for them.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

lostnola said:


> all my babies are done at home being short haired for the most part it is simpler. lafitte and nawlins tolerate their baths but sienna fights it anty suggestions to take the fear away and make it funner for them.


ive found THE best thing for taking the fright out of bathing is routine. keep her on a schedule so she begins to expect it and eventually accept it. if you have the time try to start her out once a week. dont shampoo her evertime (unless you're using a mild or moisturizing shampoo) but atleast get her in the tub or yard and spray her down and go through the motions. keep the water running slow and the other dogs in another room to eliminates distractions. always reward after the bath with treats and maybe a nice walk to dry her off. i have always found that dogs begin to like the bathing routine more if they start to think of it as one on one quality time instead of a horrible time when their mommies and daddies get them all wet. 

hope that helps!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I've watched alot of DIY videos by Carolyn Haynie Campbell and now I do my dogs at home. I have a powderpuff so she gets groomed. I've just found it easier to shave her like a hairless. We keep her face shaved all the time though, and thanks to Carolyn Haynie Campbell I can do it perfectly now.


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I do both. 
I give my dog a haircut once in a while (When he needs to be groomed) and bathe him regularly. 
I really need to clean his teeth though. 
Next time he goes to the vet I will ask if they have any good ones.
Right now I just feed hard bones to help clean them.

But I always had trouble clipping his nails. He just wont sit still and I would be afraid of clipping too close to the quick. He only has 3 white nails on his hindpaws.
So when he needs the works, I take him to the groomer.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I do all with my dogs but I just cannot clip the nails! I use to but turned chicken and I don't know why. When I was younger I worked for a groomer and didn't have a problem. I am luck at this time my dogs go hiking and walk often so they have not needed it done. I would love some tips if anyone can give me some because I have been asked to do other dogs and I just couldn't!


----------



## cbow (May 6, 2007)

I do my own. There is a 30 day waiting list for the groomers here. Not the best hair cuts but It works for me.


----------



## mypoodleangel (May 8, 2007)

I do everything at home, I bathe my dog, groom her, trim her nails, clean her ears, trim her hair, and more. I would rather groom her at home, because my doggy does not like the groomers and I want to keep her away from any other dogs that have something contagous, I don't want my doggy getting sick or getting other germs from other dogs LOL

Oh and I don't do her teeth the vet does, Angel gets some dental work done to her teeth to keep them clean, it's part of the poodle breed, it's a given.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Most of the time I just do it at home - however there's this awesome grooming place that is self serve so I do it all, but they have the professional supplies - raised tubs, tables, blow driers, etc.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, it all depends on the day!!!! Lol!!! 

I am a groomer, so I can bring my pets to the clinic where I work, but some days they just get into something nasty, and I want it cleaned "RIGHT NOW" and so in my own tub they go! Or in the summer, sometimes on hot days I will hose my dogs down, then bring down some shampoo, and give em a quick bath...


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I do everything at home. I do it when I fell like it. He gets his nails done by the vet


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

well, in all technicality i do both. i work at a grooming salon, so i'll do shave my cocker down at home, but i'll take both of them there for their baths just cause it's way easier than trying to spray the dane with a hose or trying to get her in the tub.


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

Home grooming has advantages over professional grooming. Today, you can avail of home pet grooming kits that will guide you in grooming your dog minus the expensive charges of professional pet groomers. Home grooming kits contain necessities from ophthalmic treatments, to dental treatment and accessories, to shampoos, to flea treatment, and to nail trimming, to name a few. Search the net for these products and evaluate a completely improved grooming method.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

With 3 Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu, I groom at home. The initial investment for professional equipment was expensive, but has more than paid for itself! 

It's great for bonding, and, a creative outlet as well!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Hound said:


> Home grooming has advantages over professional grooming. Today, you can avail of home pet grooming kits that will guide you in grooming your dog minus the expensive charges of professional pet groomers. Home grooming kits contain necessities from ophthalmic treatments, to dental treatment and accessories, to shampoos, to flea treatment, and to nail trimming, to name a few. Search the net for these products and evaluate a completely improved grooming method.


So Hound, you're some kind of adbot, yes? You're aware that whatever spam you had in your sig was removed, so constantly posting isn't actually helping spread your advertisement around, right?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Depends. I work in a grooming shop. So if I want a really good, well groomed dog. I bring him in tot he shop. but if he NEEDS a bath ASAP. I do it at home. Otherwise, off to work with me. he must hate that building. as he either goes tot he vet or to be groomed lol. poor guy


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

Literally, I take my dogs to work with me because I am a groomer but work is only across the driveway and it is techically my home...and there are days after spending 14 hours there that I feel like I just sleep at the house. Hmmm, what is my answer? lol


----------

